# Restaurant or Fast Food cravings?



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2020)

We haven't been to a restaurant nor had take-out since the end of February.  Fries are usually an impulse buy for me.  If they're offered as a side dish I might indulge, but I rarely yearn for them.  However, for some reason I was really craving them for the past couple of weeks.  Not high quality restaurant fries either... down and dirty, slightly greasy, plenty salty, fast food fries.  Junk food at its finest - or its worst, depending on one's position.    

Our garden had just yielded its first sandwich-sized tomato that morning, so yesterday afternoon I set out everything to make tomato sandwiches while hubby zipped over to McD's for a couple of orders of fries.

It had been so long since I had food from McD's that I was shocked at the HUGE size of the fries orders. Nevertheless, I ate every single one of my order along with the tomato sandwich. Heaven!!! I was so full from that giant serving of potatoes that I didn't need any dinner!

Have any of you had satisfied or unsatisfied restaurant or FF cravings among others over the course of this safer-at-home period?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2020)

Aside from my recently discovered Popeye's spicy chicken sandwich, I never crave fast food.

I like fries, but don't crave them. 

What I am craving is restaurant food!


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 20, 2020)

Last week, we found a Wendy's with open dine in. We went in just for the experience I'm not a fan of fast food restaurants but I'd bring my brother and SIL to Farmer boys for the meals they like.

I miss Kame buffet restaurant in Rosemead. Picky eaters in our family find something to enjoy while we bond. It doesn't cost much to "buy" happiness.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 20, 2020)

A Schlotzky's turkey bacon club on their wonderful gluten free bun. 

More than a particular food, I'm missing the social aspect of going out to eat.   Dinner with a few friends is my introverted idea of a party. I'm missing that and it's not as though I even wanted to frequently pre C19.  But knowing that I can't right now makes me miss it more.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2020)

I miss dining with friends, too, but my friends and family are all avoiding restaurants.  As are we.  We'll catch up at some point, but probably not anytime soon.  

p.s. The fries craving took me by surprise - can't say I've ever craved them before. Perhaps I saw an ad that lodged itself into my subconscious.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I miss dining with friends, too, but my friends and family are all avoiding restaurants.  As are we.  We'll catch up at some point, but probably not anytime soon.
> 
> p.s. The fries craving took me by surprise - can't say I've ever craved them before. Perhaps I saw an ad that lodged itself into my subconscious.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

My husband has mentioned again and again, his craving for a big, juicy, greasy bacon cheeseburger along with a double helping of fries, but as acute as his cravings have been, we have yet to venture outside of our own kitchen, and I suspect it will be a good long time yet before either of us experiences a sit-down in a restaurant.


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 20, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> More than a particular food, I'm missing the social aspect of going out to eat.   Dinner with a few friends is my introverted idea of a party. I'm missing that and it's not as though I even wanted to frequently pre C19.  But knowing that I can't right now makes me miss it more.


^^THIS^^

I miss dining with family and friends for bonding. In spite of our busy lives, we manage to get together to catch up on each other's lives. 

With COVID19, it's challenging to see those that are in the high risk groups, I  don't want to make them feel left out, we include them in Zoom chit chats to make them feel loved.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> My husband has mentioned again and again, his craving for a big, juicy, greasy bacon cheeseburger along with a double helping of fries, but as acute as his cravings have been, we have yet to venture outside of our own kitchen, and I suspect it will be a good long time yet before either of us experiences a sit-down in a restaurant.


That's why we did take-out.  We live about a mile from a McD's.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 20, 2020)

We've succumbed twice to McD's drive-through. 

This past week, we picked up take-out from our favourite Jamaican restaurant. It was delicious as ever, though we missed the dining-room atmosphere.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

StarSong said:


> That's why we did take-out.  We live about a mile from a McD's.


There have been a few times where dear husband mentioned take-out, but I was quick to quash his idea, and once I spoke out on not feeling comfortable in ordering or eating food prepared by someone else, hubby would then waffle, and the idea to do take-out was again a passing thought.

One thing is for sure, Star, when the times comes for us to venture out for a meal, boy, are we ever going to pig-out!


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> There have been a few times where dear husband mentioned take-out, but I was quick to quash his idea, and once I spoke out on not feeling comfortable in ordering or eating food prepared by someone else, hubby would then waffle, and the idea to do take-out was again a passing thought.
> 
> One thing is for sure, Star, when the times comes for us to venture out for a meal, boy, are we ever going to pig-out!


Hubby said he needed to be masked in the drive-through line (which he was).  All McD employees were masked and gloved.  He was quite impressed at how fast, efficient and safety conscious our local McD's staff were.  

Given that this virus is highly unlikely to spread via ingestion, I wasn't particularly worried anyway, but his report about the way everything was handled brought me even greater ease.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Hubby said he needed to be masked in the drive-through line (which he was).  All McD employees were masked and gloved.  He was quite impressed at how fast, efficient and safety conscious our local McD's staff were.
> 
> Given that this virus is highly unlikely to spread via ingestion, I wasn't particularly worried anyway, but his report about the way everything was handled brought me even greater ease.


Your words are very encouraging and a warm welcome. This is exactly what I've been waiting (and wanting) to hear.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 20, 2020)

Would love a Chinese - the meal that is  . Prefer restaurant to take away 'cos  in the restaurant  I can order a non Monosodium Glutamate meal. Oooh hungry now off to have a bit of cheese - not the same


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 20, 2020)

I miss Thai food. I can make Chinese and Italian. Right now my freezer is packed so I will work to reduce it. Houston may go back to shut down if the surging numbers don't retreat.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 20, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I miss Thai food. I can make Chinese and Italian. Right now my freezer is packed so I will work to reduce it. Houston may go back to shut down if the surging numbers don't retreat.


Yes, Thai food is another favourite I miss. Love the way the food is presented/decorated. Very skillful.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 20, 2020)

It was never a frequent thing for me anyway, so the covid situation hasn't affected me on this subject.  
When it comes to preferences, though, I definitely prefer fast-food.  I'd definitely prefer a McDonald's double cheeseburger over a meal in a restaurant.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 20, 2020)

At one McDonald's drive-through, they had the credit card machine taped to a hockey stick - Canuck style


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 20, 2020)

Got some White Castle sliders a couple weeks ago. 

@StarSong I would love some of that tomato.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 20, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Got some White Castle sliders a couple weeks ago.
> 
> @StarSong I would love some of that tomato.


Haven't heard of those. What are they and are they specific to America?


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 20, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Haven't heard of those. What are they and are they specific to America?


I've been almost everywhere, and I've never seen a White Castle restaurant either.  Only a few of their products in grocery store's frozen section.  
Tried sliders from a convenience store-  didn't taste bad, but what's the purpose of a 'sandwich' when you need to eat 14 of them to get filled up?


----------



## Knight (Jun 20, 2020)

No craving for fast food. I don't remember the last time we had fast food even when traveling.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> @StarSong I would love some of that tomato.


I'd share if you weren't on the other side of the country!


----------



## Manatee (Jun 20, 2020)

Greaseburger and diesel fries?  We will wait a while.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm fighting the urge to hit the McDonald's for my usual Big Mac meal. But my windows don't always work so I'd have to go in.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 20, 2020)

Manatee said:


> Greaseburger and diesel fries?  We will wait a while.


Interesting


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 20, 2020)

*Not a food craving, but, especially during the summer I crave the Strawberry Fruit Slush from Sonic.  I do not like their food, but will go for this drink.*


----------



## Knight (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I'm fighting the urge to hit the McDonald's for my usual Big Mac meal. But my windows don't always work so I'd have to go in.


Best to go in anyway with a window that doesn't always work.  Timing is very important, remember Micky D's slogan is why.

The Slogan
Good Food Takes Time
Your Food Will Be Ready In Seconds


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 20, 2020)

Knight said:


> Best to go in anyway with a window that doesn't always work.  Timing is very important, remember Micky D's slogan is why.
> 
> The Slogan
> Good Food Takes Time
> Your Food Will Be Ready In Seconds


or a local pizza place that advertised with a neon sign in its window:  Lousy Service.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

LOL! Wonder if the food was good though?


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> LOL! Wonder if the food was good though?


I decided to not go in and find out.   LOL !!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

I would have out of curiosity.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I would have out of curiosity.



If it's open after this covid thing is over (if it ever is..) I might give it a try.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

You should. Then report back to us. LOL


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> You should. Then report back to us. LOL


OK!!


----------



## IrisSenior (Jun 20, 2020)

I went to the mall today for veggie sushi and tempura in veg and chicken. It was good. We have ordered pizza delivery from Little Caesars and I pick up chicken nuggets from McD for son. There is a Country Store I miss visiting for their homemade veggie sandwich but we can't sit in a restaurant yet.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

I've been craving spaghetti but, can't get any I like anywhere.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I've been craving spaghetti but, can't get any I like anywhere.


Well, I have more than a dozen of these from my recent Amazon order...  want me to mail you some?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

I've got spaghetti-o's in the cabinet. LOL!

I meant like an actual spaghetti dinner from scratch. A lot of places put too much pepper in their sauces and it burns my mouth.


----------



## ancientmariner (Jun 20, 2020)

Since our incarceration we have ordered take out/home delivery from the likes of Texas Roadhouse, BJ's, Sharies, our favorite Ti place, Yumm Bowl (PacNW only), just to name a few.  All the food was prepared by others and delivered by masked people.  Do they let you prepare your own meals at normal restaurants?  I wasn't aware of that.  

We've also found that the servings are larger than when served normally.  Our grandson works at Texas Roadhouse and said there is so much stock in the freezer they are making the servings bigger and we can make almost 2 meals.  Also I can leave a 10-15% tip rather than trying to impress our server with 20% or more.  All in all I like the process.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2020)

I haven't had FF in ages!  That stands for french fries and fast food.  I think a fish sandwich from McDs or Arbys would taste good about now!  Fries and milk shake, too...lol


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

ancientmariner said:


> Do they let you prepare your own meals at normal restaurants?  I wasn't aware of that.



I'm not sure where you read that in here. I didn't see that in any of the posts.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I've got spaghetti-o's in the cabinet. LOL!
> 
> I meant like an actual spaghetti dinner from scratch. A lot of places put too much pepper in their sauces and it burns my mouth.


That's why I never order Italian food at restaurants-  too spicy.  Been meaning to try Olive Garden to see if it's different, but haven't got around to it.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

Olive Garden isn't what it used to be. Food's not as good and it's too expensive.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Olive Garden isn't what it used to be. Food's not as good and it's too expensive.


Thanks for the input!  Maybe I'll cross them off my list!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

It cost me $30 for a small salad that was so not worth the effort and chicken alfredo with no veggies, no bread, no nothing. I had a soda pop and she gave me a free sample of Cupcake wine. I'd have been better off going in and drinking the wine and going to McDonald's.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> It cost me $30 for a small salad that was so not worth the effort and chicken alfredo with no veggies, no bread, no nothing. I had a soda pop and she gave me a free sample of Cupcake wine. I'd have been better off going in and drinking the wine and going to McDonald's.


If I'm gonna pay $30 for a meal, I'll see how many pizzas I can get from Pizza Hut!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

No kidding


----------



## asp3 (Jun 20, 2020)

The only restaurant food I've been craving but haven't had since the social distancing is Ethiopian food.  For the first couple of months our favorite Ethiopian restaurant was completely closed, but they opened for take out three weeks ago.  My wife hasn't felt like having Ethiopian lately but when she does we will.  They're only open Friday through Sunday for take out.  We usually got their food to go anyway, so this is the way we usually have it anyway.

We're already getting Sushi every other week and food from a restaurant that makes my wife's favorite drink (which they also sell to go) so we're pretty fine on food we like to have from restaurants.

More than any specific food I miss going to a brew pub and getting a sampler to try a bunch of different beers.  Some of the brew pubs are selling growlers of beer but there isn't any specific brew pub beer I'd want to have without tasting it first.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

yeah we had a chinese place here that had just moved to a new building right before covid struck. he had to close almost immediately cuz nobody would come eat. i like the food there. you get your money's worth.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 20, 2020)

I do not like fast food, but take me to a baseball game and I'm the first one eating a dirty hot dog.


----------



## Marcella (Jun 20, 2020)

Fried chicken take out meal a couple weeks ago was awful! We had Chinese take out this and it was fantastic!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I do not like fast food, but take me to a baseball game and I'm the first one eating a dirty hot dog.


dirty?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

marcella where did you go for chicken? our chicken places suck.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> dirty?


They are called dirty as they are all cooked together in the same water.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 20, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> They are called dirty as they are all cooked together in the same water.


And then you'd say to it "Oh you dirty dog!"


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 20, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> And then you'd say to it "Oh you dirty dog!"


Good one Janice.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

I've been hankering the stuffed pretzels with cheese sauce at the mall.


----------



## twinkles (Jun 20, 2020)

i want lobster or crabs --but i will have to back to maryland


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 20, 2020)

Stopped at Mickey D's on Tuesday,my friend and I both ordered quarter pounders and 1.00 drinks...the total was 14.86!
I was shocked,guessing the rising need costs?
Won't be happening again anytime soon.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 20, 2020)

*beef*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

hell around here @Giantsfan1954 you can easily spend $9 on one meal.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 21, 2020)

asp3 said:


> More than any specific food I miss going to a brew pub and getting a sampler to try a bunch of different beers. Some of the brew pubs are selling growlers of beer but there isn't any specific brew pub beer I'd want to have without tasting it first.


I also miss going to breweries.  We seek them out when we're traveling, particularly when RV-ing (which we haven't done since January ). 
About 5 years ago our family started a tradition of going to a brewery for Father's Day lunch. Not this year, I'm sorry to say. 

We have a kegerator in the garage, so plenty of beer here. We typically host a lot of parties and gatherings, but not these days. It'll take forever to empty both kegs since DH & I may each drink a couple of beers a week.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 21, 2020)

There’s a sushi place we love ..Sapporo..that we haven’t been to since February. We would go several time a month and we knew everyone.  We were REALLY craving it yesterday, so we stopped by just to see. It’s usually so crowded with people waiting, so we didn’t really expect to eat in.

We were SO surprised!! There was only one other person there, and Imam the chef greeted us like old friends!  Everyone was masked and Imam changed gloves after prepping each sushi order. 

OMG it had been so long and we were in heaven!!! Chef Surprise sushi and A couple bottles of Sapporo complete with chilled glasses .... we ate till we were stuffed!! 
And the whole time only two other people came in, though there were a number of drivers stopping by for door dash or grub hub pickup Orders. Imam said that’s where most of their business Is coming from right now.

It was such a treat!!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 21, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I've been almost everywhere, and I've never seen a White Castle restaurant either.  Only a few of their products in grocery store's frozen section.
> Tried sliders from a convenience store-  didn't taste bad, but what's the purpose of a 'sandwich' when you need to eat 14 of them to get filled up?


I grew up in a small town with a White Castle three blocks away. I loved them as a kid/teen. The local paper had coupons occasionally for five burgers for 25 cents. FYI: The square patties have five holes in them so they never flip them while cooking. They are fried along with the famous onions that no one has been able to duplicate their flavor.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 21, 2020)

Homemade pizza for supper tonight.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 21, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I grew up in a small town with a White Castle three blocks away. I loved them as a kid/teen. The local paper had coupons occasionally for five burgers for 25 cents. FYI: The square patties have five holes in them so they never flip them while cooking. They are fried along with the famous onions that no one has been able to duplicate their flavor.


They do sound good!!


----------

